# webmail



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

hello...question..i have have a brother mfc-9970-cdw all in one printer. my problem is when i want to scan to e-mail it tells me web based e-mail not supported..talked to brother a couple of times they have no solution. any one have any idea on how to achieve this...regards


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Couldn't you scan it to a file on your computer and then add as an attachment to your webmail?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

I scan to Thunderbird then email it to myself.


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

it is telling me not registered..


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You will most likely not find a device that can do scan to email when your email is webmail. The issue is that the scan to email function is looking for an application to launch to open up an email message. With webmail, the scanner does not know how to log into your web service, create a new email, and attach the scanned file.

- Merg


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

That's the problem with a lot of all-in-one devices, particularly the scan function. I bet it won't let you scan to Adobe Acrobat Professional or Photoshop either. Only some POS image program that came with it.


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

4HiMarks said:


> That's the problem with a lot of all-in-one devices, particularly the scan function. I bet it won't let you scan to Adobe Acrobat Professional or Photoshop either. Only some POS image program that came with it.


thanks for the response,it is a good printer, it is a work horse,but it wont do that...regards


----------

